#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

## simpanbuku

Deposit your API links here

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## cobraaa

hi allz.......
h r u..
well i need latest API codes/standard/RP's regarding pipeline and  related facilities.........
can any one upload that related api's..
thanks in advance

Rgds
JH

----------


## simpanbuku

API Risk Based Inspection (RBI)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jingwan

Hi guys

Does anyone has API RP 2C & 2D, 6th edition as well as API 4F, 3rd edition. Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 2C 6th Ed. Mar. 2004 - Specification for Offshore Pedestal Mounted Cranes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jingwan

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## batufiktm

i need API RP90 and API RP65, could you share them?thanks

----------


## Nabilia

This is all I have
API RP 65-2 1st Ed. May 2010 Isolating Potential Flow Zones During Well Construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## batufiktm

hanks for sharing api rp65 nabilia,
 i hope if everybody have api rp90, you can share it to me.or maybe you have another recommended forum that i can find api rp90 document? ..thanks yo

----------


## greges2009

> This is all I have
> API RP 65-2 1st Ed. May 2010 Isolating Potential Flow Zones During Well Construction
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## wvesgar

Hi, I am looking for API RP 5L3, Does anyone has could you share them? Many thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks Nabilia !

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi, I am looking for API RP 5L3, Does anyone has could you share them? Many thanks



API RP 5L3 3rd Ed. Feb. 1996 - Recommended Practice for Conducting Drop-Weight Tear Tests on Line Pipe.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Nabilia, Do you have API RP-2D-sixth Edition-2007?.

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia, Do you have API RP-2D-sixth Edition-2007?.



Sorry, I don't have it

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Could somebody upload following standards ? Thanks in advance

API Recommended Practice 5UE, Recommended Practice for Ultrasonic
Evaluation of Pipe Imperfections, Second Edition, June 2005

API Specification 5LCP, Specification for Coiled Line Pipe, Second
Edition, October 2006.

API Standard 6A718, Nickel Base Alloy 718 (UNS N07718) for Oil and Gas
Drilling and Production Equipment, 2nd Edition, December 2009

API Specification 6DSS, Specification for Subsea Pipeline Valves, Second
Edition, December 2009

API RP 10B-2/ISO 10426-2, Recommended Practice for Testing Well Cements, 1st Edition, July 2005

RP 13C, Recommended Practice on Drilling Fluids Processing Systems Evaluation, 3rd Edition, December 2004

API Spec 17J/ISO 13628-2, Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe, Third Edition, July 2008

ANSI/API RP 19D, Measuring the Long-term Conductivity of Proppants, 1st Edition, May 2008

API RP 65, Cementing Shallow Water Flow Zones in Deep Water Wells, 1st Edition, September 2002

----------


## maggot

Please can someone share these ASME and NACE documents:
1. ASME B31.8S
2. NACE 35100

ThANKS

----------


## Nabilia

ASME B31.8S-2004 - Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines - Supplement to ASME B31.8.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maggot

Thanks so much.

----------


## sajithv78

Dear Nabilia,

Can you please upload the following API Standards,

1) Spec 7-1, Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements, 1st Edition, March 2006
2) RP 7G, Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits, 16th Edition, August 1998
3) RP 7G-2/ISO 10407-2, Recommended Practice for Inspection and Classification of Used Drill Stem Elements, First Edition, August 2009
4) Spec 7K, Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, Fifth Edition, June 2010
5) RP 7L, Procedures for Inspection, Maintenance, Repair, and Remanufacture of Drilling Equipment, 1st Edition, December 1995
6) Spec 16A, Specification for Drill-through Equipment, 3rd Edition, June 2004

Many thanks in advance.

Best regards,
Sajith.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Procedures for Inspection, Maintenance, Repair, and Remanufacture of Drilling Equipment
API RP 7L 1st Ed 1995.pdf 0.184 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements or equal to ISO 10424-1 (ANSI STANDARD)
API SPEC 7-1 1st Ed 2006.pdf 1.651 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API SPEC 16A 3rd Ed 2004.pdf 4.691 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Specification for Drill Through Equipment equal to ISO 13533

API SPEC 16A DRILL THROUGH.pdf 0.044 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Janitoqc

Guys I'm looking for API SPEC 14A & 14B


Thanks in advance!!

----------


## Nabilia

> Guys I'm looking for API SPEC 14A & 14B
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



API Specification 14A 11th Ed. Oct. 2005 - Specification for Subsurface Safety Valve Equipment ISO 10432;2004.pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## sajithv78

Dear Achmad,

Many thanks for your gesture.

If possible, please upload links for the remaining standards as well.

Best regards,
Sajith.

----------


## sajithv78

Dear Nabilia,

Found your post giving links for RP 7G and RP 7G-2 on 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can you please upload Spec 7K, Drilling and Well Servicing Equipment, Fifth Edition, June 2010, if you have it.

Many thanks.

Best regards,
Sajith.

----------


## pjulio

Hi, I am looking for API RP 545A. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## davidwai

Hi All, 

I'm looking for;

API RP 2SK
API RP 2FPS
API RP 2RD
API RP 2SM
API RP 17A,B
API RP 2A
API RP 1111
API RP 17J
API RP 17K


Your good deed for sharing is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance

----------


## batufiktm

Hello there, i'm looking for API RP 90..anyone could share it to me....thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hello there, i'm looking for api rp 90..anyone could share it to me....thanks



_mee toooooo_

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi All, 
> 
> I'm looking for;
> 
> API RP 2SK
> API RP 2FPS
> API RP 2RD
> API RP 2SM
> API RP 17A,B
> ...



17.SERIES 17 - SUBSEA PRODUCTION SYSTEM.rar	  30.82 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.SERIES 2 - OFFSHORE STRUCTURE.rar	  65.45 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samiwarraich

Hi share API standards regard drilling fluids and cementation i.e RP 10 and 13

----------


## shfsart

our good deed for sharing is highly appreciated.

----------


## shfsart

Many Thanks Nabilia.

----------


## Vladiana

Hi, I am looking for API RP 6DR. Does anyone share them?
Thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi share API standards regard drilling fluids and cementation i.e RP 10 and 13



API SERIES 10  OIL WELL CEMENT
API 10 series.rar 12.317 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API SPEC 10A -2002    Specification for Cements and Materials for Well Cementing equal to ISO 10426-1
API RP 10B -2000         Recommended Practice for Testing Well Cements
API SPEC 10D-2002     Specification for Bow-Spring Casing Centralizers equal to ISO 10427-1
API RP 10F -2002          Recommended Practice for Performance Testing of Cementing Float Equipment equal to ISO 10427-3
API RP 65  -2003           Cementing Shallow Water Flow Zones in Deepwater Wells

----------


## sambun

Thank Achmad !

----------


## smallboy

thanks for 10 series

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi share API standards regard drilling fluids and cementation i.e RP 10 and 13




API 13 SERIES.rar	  10.52 MB	

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

consist of :

API SPEC 13A,17th Ed, 2007 - Specification for Drilling-Fluid Materialsequal to ISO 13500
API SPEC 13A,17th Ed, 2008 - Specification for Drilling-Fluid Materialsequal to ISO 13500 (Errata)
API RP 13B-1,4th Ed, 2009    - Recommended Practice Standard Procedure for Field Testing Water-Based Drilling Fluids equal to ISO 10414-1
R API RP 13B-2,3rd Ed, 2003    - ecommended Practice Standard Procedure for Field Testing Oil-Based Drilling Fluids
API RP 13C,2nd Ed, 1996    - Recommended Practice for Drilling Fluid Processing Systems Evaluation
API RP 13D,4th Ed, 2003    - Recommended Practice on the Rheology and Hydraulics of Oil-Well Drilling Fluids
API RP 13E,3rd Ed, 1993    - Recommended Practice for Shale Shaker Screen Cloth Designation
API RP 13I,8th Ed, 2009    - Recommended Practice Standard Procedure for Laboratory Testing Drilling Fluids equal to ISO 10416
API RP 13J,3rd Ed, 2003    - Testing of Heavy Brines equal to ISO 13503-3
API RP 13K,2nd Ed, 1996    - Recommended Practice for Chemical Analysis of Barite
API RP 13L,1st Ed, 2003    - Recommended Practice for Training and Qualification of Drilling Fluid Technologies

----------


## samiwarraich

Many thanx Achmad nur Eddin.....this could be most helpful post for me in this whole forum.....
Good people gathered at good place

----------


## sambun

Dear Achmad N.E., thank you very much. You always have new editions !

----------


## foxawan

Dear Everyone,

I am in desperate need for API RP72 & API RP76
My e-mail address is farrukh.hanif@descon.com

Regards,
farrukh

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 76 2nd Ed. Nov. 2007 - Contractor Safety Management for Oil and Gas Drilling and Production Operations.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JX2

Hello,

Does anyone has the Manual of Petroleum Measurements Standards  Chapter 11.2.4 - it is for gases (Butane, Propane, etc...).

If so, can you please share it?

Tanks in advance.

----------


## f81aa

Nabilia, thank you

----------


## brunomogo

Hello,

Does anyone have the API standards for Gas Lift (API RP 11V5, API RP 11V7, API RP 11V8 & API RP 11V10)? If so, please share it. I really need those API standads, I will really appreciate if somebody can help me.

Thank you.

----------


## mirro

needed @s we!! plz uplo*d

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Nabilia

The only 11v's that I have are 11V1, 11V2, 11V6 & 11V7

API Specification 11V1 2nd Ed. Feb. 1995 - Specification for Gas Lift Equipment.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 11V2 2nd Ed. Mar. 2001 Gas-lift Valve Performance Testing.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 11V6 2nd Ed. July 1999 - Recommended Practice for Design of Continuous Flow Gas Lift Installations Using Injection Pressure Operated Valves.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 11V7 2nd Ed. June 1999 - Recommended Practice for Repair, Testing, and Setting Gas Lift Valves.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mirro

merci Nabilia
mo*re  ple@ze of A*P*I

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend. 
i'm looking for these book:
1) API std 600
2) API std 6D
3) API Std 602
4) ANSI B 16.10
5) API Std 598
6) ANSI B 16.11
7) ANSI B 2.1
8) ANSI B 18.2.2
9) ANSI B 1.1

Please share these for those who has it.
TQ

----------


## komar123456

ISO 10426-1
ISO 10426-2
ISO 10426-3
ISO 10426-4
ISO 10426-5
ISO 10426-6

i nead them urgent

----------


## pat4587

Hi,
Hopefully you will be able to help me. I am looking for the following API RP documents:

API RP 96, Deepwater Well Design Considerations 
API Standard 53, Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells
Many thanks for your help, in advance.
[/LIST]

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 53 3rd Ed. Mar. 1997 (R2004) - Recommended Practices for Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pat4587

Thanks for that - but found out that ....
The file is suspected of illegal or copyrighted content. 
Is there another way of getting this? Email?

Thanks again.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

1.	Specification for Pipeline Valves (Gate, Ball, and Check Valves)  equal to ISO 14313
API SPEC 6D 23rd Ed 2009.pdf 1.193 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.	Bolted Bonnet Steel Gate Valves for Petroleum and Natural Gas IndustriesModified National Adoption (ANSI/API Std 600-2001)  or equal to ISO 10434
API STD 600 12th Ed 2009.pdf 0.628 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.	Steel Gate, Globe and Check Valves for Sizes DN 100 and Smaller for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries or equal to ISO 15761
API STD 602 8th Ed 2005.pdf 1.767 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> dear friend. 
> i'm looking for these book:
> 1) API std 600
> 2) API std 6D
> 3) API Std 602
> 4) ANSI B 16.10
> 5) API Std 598
> 6) ANSI B 16.11
> 7) ANSI B 2.1
> ...



4.	Valve Inspection and Testing
API STD 598 9th Ed -2009.pdf 0.750 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5.	B16.10-2009 Face-to-Face and End-to-End Dimensions of Valves.pdf  1.333 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6.	B16.11 - 2009-Forged Fittings, Socket-Welding and Threaded.pdf  0.922 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

7.	B18.2.2-1999 Square and Hex Nuts (Inch Series).pdf  1.781 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8.	ASME B1.1-2003.pdf 1.042 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Unified Inch Screw Threads (UN and UNR Thread Form)

ANSI B 2.1 ??
PLEASE  CHECK THIS NUMBER . IS IT CORRECT ???

----------


## rodstring

Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin could you please share API Serie 11 please?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin could you please share API Serie 11 please?



Below table is the API SERIES 11 : PRODUCTION EQUIPMENT, all I have. But do not ask me to upload all standard in one time, it is 127 MB man, toooooooo big.
Please choose the most required file at this moment 

1	SPEC 7B-11C	9th Ed 1994	Specification for Internal-Combustion Reciprocating Engines for Oil-Field Service
2	RP 7C-11F	5th Ed  1994	Recommended Practice for Installation, Maintenance, and Operation of Internal-Combustion Engines
3	RP 7C-11F	Summary 1994	Contents of substraction from API Recommended Practise 7C-11F for Installation, Maintenance and Operation of Internal Combustion Engines 
4	RP 11AR	4th Ed  2000	Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
5	SPEC 11AX	12th Ed 2006	Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings
6	SPEC 11B	26th Ed  1998	Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
7	RP 11BR	9th Ed  2008	Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
8	SPEC 11D1	 1st Ed  2002	Packers and Bridge Plugs equal to ISO 14310
9	STD 11D3	 	 	Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
10	SPEC 11E	18th Ed  2008	Specification for Pumping Units (ANSI STANDARD)
11	RP 11ER	2nd Ed  1990	Recommended Practice for Guarding of Pumping Units
12	RP 11G 	4th Ed  1994	Recommended Practice for Installation and Lubrication of Pumping Units
13	SPEC 11IW	1st Ed 2000	Independent Wellhead Equipment
14	BULL 11K	2nd Ed  1988	Bulletin Data Sheet for the Design of Air Exchange Coolers
15	RP 11L 	4th Ed  2000	Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)
16	BULL 11L2 	1st Ed  1969	Catalog of Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards
17	BULL 11L3	1st Ed  1977	Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book 
18	BULL 11L4	1st Ed  1970	Curves for Selecting Beam Pumping Units 
19	SPEC 11L6	1st Ed  1993	Bulletin on Electric Motor Performance Data Request Form
20	SPEC 11N	4th Ed  1994	Specification for Lease Automatic Custody Transfer (LACT) Equipment 
21	SPEC 11P	2nd Ed  1989	Specification for Packaged Reciprocting Compressor for Oil and Gas Production Services 
22	RP 11PGT	1st Ed  1992	Recommended Practice for Packaged Combustion Gas Turbines 
23	RP 11S 	3rd Ed  1994	Recommended Practice for the Operation, Maintenance and Troubleshooting of Electric Submersible Pump Installations
24	RP 11S1 	3rd Ed  1997	Recommended Practice for Electrical Submersible Pump Teardown Report Third Edition
25	RP 11S2 	3rd Ed  1997	Recommended Practice for Electric Submersible Pump Testing
26	RP 11S3 	2nd Ed  1999	Recommended Practice for Electric Submersible Pump Installations Second Edition
27	RP 11S4 	3rd Ed  2002	Recommended Practice for Sizing and Selection of Electric Submersible Pump Installations 
28	RP 11S5 	1st Ed  1993	Recommended Practice for Application of Electric Submersible Cable Systems


29	RP 11S6  	1st Ed   1995	Recommended Practice for Testing of Electric Submersible Pump Cable Systems
30	RP 11S7  	1st Ed   1993	Recommended Practice on Application and Testing of Electric Submersible Pump Seal Chamber Sections
31	RP 11S8 	1st Ed   1993	Recommended Practice on Electric Submersible Pump System Vibrations
32	RP 11T	2nd Ed  1994	Recommended Practice for Installation and Operation of Wet Steam Generators
33	SPEC 11V1	2nd Ed  1995	Specification for Gas Lift Equipment
34	RP 11V2 	2nd Ed  2001	Recommended Practice for Gas Lift Valve Performance Testing
35	RP 11V5	2nd Ed  1999	Recommended Practice for Operations, Maintenance, and Trouble-Shooting of Gas Lift Installations S
36	RP 11V6	2nd Ed  1999	Recommended Practice for Design of Continuous Flow Gas Lift Installations Using Injection Pressure Operated Valves 
37	RP 11V7	2nd Ed  1999	Recommended Practice for Repair, Testing, and Setting Gas Lift Valves 
38	RP 11V8	1st Ed   2003	Recommended Practice for Gas Lift System Design and Performance Prediction
39	RP 500	2nd Ed  1997	Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division 1 and Division 2
40	RP 505	1st Ed   1997	Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Zone 0, Zone 1, and Zone 2See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## rodstring

Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin, could you please upload this:

4 RP 11AR 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
5 SPEC 11AX 12th Ed 2006 Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings
6 SPEC 11B 26th Ed 1998 Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
7 RP 11BR 9th Ed 2008 Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
8 SPEC 11D1 1st Ed 2002 Packers and Bridge Plugs equal to ISO 14310
9 STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
10 SPEC 11E 18th Ed 2008 Specification for Pumping Units (ANSI STANDARD)
11 RP 11ER 2nd Ed 1990 Recommended Practice for Guarding of Pumping Units
12 RP 11G 4th Ed 1994 Recommended Practice for Installation and Lubrication of Pumping Units
13 SPEC 11IW 1st Ed 2000 Independent Wellhead Equipment
15 RP 11L 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)
16 BULL 11L2 1st Ed 1969 Catalog of Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards
17 BULL 11L3 1st Ed 1977 Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book
18 BULL 11L4 1st Ed 1970 Curves for Selecting Beam Pumping Units (supersedes)
19 SPEC 11L6 1st Ed 1993 Bulletin on Electric Motor Performance Data Request Form
32 RP 11T 2nd Ed 1994 Recommended Practice for Installation and Operation of Wet Steam Generators (supersedes)
33 SPEC 11V1 2nd Ed 1995 Specification for Gas Lift Equipment
34 RP 11V2 2nd Ed 2001 Recommended Practice for Gas Lift Valve Performance Testing
39 RP 500 2nd Ed 1997 Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division 1 and Division 2
40 RP 505 1st Ed 1997 Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Zone 0, Zone 1, and Zone 2 ent Wellhead Equipment

Regards,

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin, could you please upload this:
> 
> 4 RP 11AR 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
> 5 SPEC 11AX 12th Ed 2006 Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings
> 6 SPEC 11B 26th Ed 1998 Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
> 7 RP 11BR 9th Ed 2008 Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
> 8 SPEC 11D1 1st Ed 2002 Packers and Bridge Plugs equal to ISO 14310
> 9 STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
> 10 SPEC 11E 18th Ed 2008 Specification for Pumping Units (ANSI STANDARD)
> ...



Sorry
This item API STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2 *is not available*

API RP 11T, RP 11V2, RP 500, RP 505, SPEC 11V1.rar 18.079 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry it is already 1.30 am in my time.
Going to bed.
Will be continued ..........................

Check this :

API RP 11T, RP 11V2, RP 500, RP 505, SPEC 11V1.rar 18.079 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin, could you please upload this:
> 
> 4 RP 11AR 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
> 5 SPEC 11AX 12th Ed 2006 Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings
> 6 SPEC 11B 26th Ed 1998 Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
> 7 RP 11BR 9th Ed 2008 Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
> 8 SPEC 11D1 1st Ed 2002 Packers and Bridge Plugs equal to ISO 14310
> 9 STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
> 10 SPEC 11E 18th Ed 2008 Specification for Pumping Units (ANSI STANDARD)
> ...




API BULL 11L2, BULL 11L3, BULL 11L4, RP 11L, SPEC 11L6.rar	  71.11 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JX2

Can someone put an updated link to API 11.5 (.1 .2 .3) and ASTM D1555-09 ?

Tanks in advance.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Can someone put an updated link to API 11.5 (.1 .2 .3) and ASTM D1555-09 ?
> 
> Tanks in advance.



API MPMS 11.5.rar 1.385 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.1 1st Ed 2009
Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion
Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60 F
Adjunct to: ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08

API MPMS 11.5.2 1st Ed 2009
Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60/60 F)
Adjunct to: ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08

API MPMS 11.5.3 1st Ed 2009
Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15 C
Adjunct to: ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08

Check this :
API MPMS 11.5.rar 1.385 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JX2

Tanks Achmad Nur Eddin,

Unfortunately I'm not being able to download file. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong on "ifile". After register and request a ticket to download, next link returns to initial page, perhaps file is missing, that's why I requested an updated link.

Nevertheless tanks for your effort.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

I have checked to download the file. It works, and it is OK. You just click the " request download ticket " file below. The next step you should wait until "download" button is appeared. And then click, that's all.

----------


## Bever

Looking  for API 2000 concerning pressure protection for atmopheric tanks

----------


## inzenjer

dear achmad
please post following six api-es

SPEC 7B-11C 9th Ed 1994 Specification for Internal-Combustion Reciprocating Engines for Oil-Field Service
RP 7C-11F 5th Ed 1994 Recommended Practice for Installation, Maintenance, and Operation of Internal-Combustion Engines
RP 7C-11F Summary 1994 Contents of substraction from API Recommended Practise 7C-11F for Installation, Maintenance and Operation of Internal Combustion Engines
BULL 11K 2nd Ed 1988 Bulletin Data Sheet for the Design of Air Exchange Coolers
RP 11PGT 1st Ed 1992 Recommended Practice for Packaged Combustion Gas Turbines
RP 11T 2nd Ed 1994 Recommended Practice for Installation and Operation of Wet Steam Generators

thank you in advance
inzenjer

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Looking  for API 2000 concerning pressure protection for atmopheric tanks



API STD 2000 5th Ed.1998.pdf 2.740 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin, could you please upload this:
> 
> 4 RP 11AR 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
> 5 SPEC 11AX 12th Ed 2006 Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings
> 6 SPEC 11B 26th Ed 1998 Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
> 7 RP 11BR 9th Ed 2008 Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
> 8 SPEC 11D1 1st Ed 2002 Packers and Bridge Plugs equal to ISO 14310
> 9 STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
> 10 SPEC 11E 18th Ed 2008 Specification for Pumping Units (ANSI STANDARD)
> ...



API RP 11ER, RP 11G, SPEC 11E, SPEC 11IW.rar 3.049 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin, could you please upload this:
> 
> 4 RP 11AR 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
> 5 SPEC 11AX 12th Ed 2006 Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings
> 6 SPEC 11B 26th Ed 1998 Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
> 7 RP 11BR 9th Ed 2008 Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
> 8 SPEC 11D1 1st Ed 2002 Packers and Bridge Plugs equal to ISO 14310
> 9 STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
> 10 SPEC 11E 18th Ed 2008 Specification for Pumping Units (ANSI STANDARD)
> ...



API Spec 11AX, SPEC 11B, SPEC 11D, 11AR, 11BR.rar 4.881 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> dear achmad
> please post following six api-es
> 
> SPEC 7B-11C 9th Ed 1994 Specification for Internal-Combustion Reciprocating Engines for Oil-Field Service
> RP 7C-11F 5th Ed 1994 Recommended Practice for Installation, Maintenance, and Operation of Internal-Combustion Engines
> RP 7C-11F Summary 1994 Contents of substraction from API Recommended Practise 7C-11F for Installation, Maintenance and Operation of Internal Combustion Engines
> BULL 11K 2nd Ed 1988 Bulletin Data Sheet for the Design of Air Exchange Coolers
> RP 11PGT 1st Ed 1992 Recommended Practice for Packaged Combustion Gas Turbines
> RP 11T 2nd Ed 1994 Recommended Practice for Installation and Operation of Wet Steam Generators
> ...



API BUL 11K, RP 7C 11F ENGINES, RP 7C-11F,RP 11PGT, SPEC 7B-11C.rar 6.580 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please check upload #63 for API RP 11T

----------


## JX2

Tanks Achmad Nur Eddin,

The problem was with my Internet Explorer 8 - I used Google Chrome and could download file.

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## rigpig

Dear All
Any help on below would be appreciated.

RP 67 Recommended Practice for Oilfield Explosives Safety 2007
RP 75 Development of a Safety and Environmental Management Program
for Offshore Operations and Facilities 2004 3rd edition
RP 76 Contractor Safety Management for Oil and Gas Drilling and
Production Operations 2007 2nd edition

Salaam

Steve

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 67 2nd Ed. May 2007 - Recommended Practice for Oilfield Explosives Safety
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 68 1st Ed. Jan. 1998 - Recommended Practice for Oil and Gas Servicing and Workover Operations Involving Hydrogen Sulfide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 74 1st Ed. Oct. 2001 (R2007) - Recommended Practice for Occupational Safety for Onshore Oil and Gas Production Operation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 75 3rd Ed. May 2004 - Recommended Practice for Development of a Safety and Environmental Management Program for Offshore Operations and Facilities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 76 2nd Ed. Nov. 2007 - Contractor Safety Management for Oil and Gas Drilling and Production Operations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

Thanks Nabila

You are the star of the site!
Steve

----------


## raheleh samavati

hi everyone.
Does anyone have a link to API 13A & 13B.
Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 13A 18th Ed. Feb. 2010 - Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials ISO 13500;2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13B-1 4th Ed. Mar. 2009 - Recommended Practice for Field Testing Water-based Drilling Fluids - ISO 10414-1;2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13B-2 3rd Ed. Feb. 2003 - Recommended Practice Standard Procedure for Field Testing Oil-Based Drilling Fluids w/addendum 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mariem20

please help me i need the procedure of sizing for oil water separator 
like API , CPI , DAf , filtaration
please any books or document 
thanks

----------


## Mike9977

please someone has the  API RP 938 !!!!  many thanks in advance

Mike

----------


## tayyabses

Dears,

I need API RP 572 & 576  3rd Edition, 2009. 

Plz anyone can send.    tayyabses@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 572 3rd Ed. Nov. 2009 Inspection Practices for Pressure Vessels.pdf	  42.652 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 573 2nd Ed. Feb. 2003 - Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters.pdf	  2.810 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 574 3rd Ed. Nov. 2009 - Inspection Practices for Piping System Components.pdf	  40.303 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 575 2nd Ed. May 2005 - Guidelines and Methods for Inspection of Existing Atmospheric and Low-pressure Storage Tanks.pdf	  20.752 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 576 3rd Ed. Nov. 2009 - Inspection of Pressure-relieving Devices.pdf 6.315 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## str

Hi, i am looking form API 510, API 570, API RP 750 and ASME PCC3.
Does anybody has it?

Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi, i am looking form API 510, API 570, API RP 750 and ASME PCC3.
> Does anybody has it?
> 
> Thanks.



str, each of these is on the site, don't use the search on the site but use google search with the item you need and add the word "egpet"

example  ASME PCC-3 egpet will give you a link to the file, it takes a little effort but reduces how many duplicate files are on the site.

here is the link found with the above steps,  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jcrivasplata

COULD ANYONE SEND ME *API RP 540*, please?... I'd be very thankful!  :Wink:  jrivasplata@gmisa.com.pe

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 540 4th Ed. Apr. 1999 - Electrical Installations in Petroleum Processing Plants.pdf  7.968 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## siriwatl

Can anyone share the API MPMS 14.9 Measurement of Natural gas by Coriolis meter?
Here is my email : siriwatlim@hotmail.com  Thanks in-advance.

----------


## PEEYAR

Dear 
I need API2003
BEST REGDS
PEEYAR

----------


## Mr Welder

> Dear 
> I need API2003
> BEST REGDS
> PEEYAR



_

API RP 2003 Ed.1998 (Protection Against Ignitions Arising Out of Static,Lightning,and Stray Currents)_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*API 510 Pressure Vassel  (File xls)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Panasonic

hi!
I'm looking for ASME B16.36 2006.
Does anybody have it?

thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

> hi!
> I'm looking for ASME B16.36 2006.
> Does anybody have it?
> 
> thanks




*ASME B16.36 Ed.2009*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password:s.294

----------


## Nabilia

> *ASME B16.36 Ed.2009*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Password?

Thanks

s.294

----------


## Mr Welder

> hi!
> I'm looking for ASME B16.36 2006.
> Does anybody have it?
> 
> thanks





*ASME B16.36 Ed.2009*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password:S.294See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## tkbobo

Hellooo Mr Welder,

Kindly upload the ASME 16.9 again because it has been deleted by 4shared. Also can somebody help me with API 617 and API 618? For pumps and compressors. I am trying to build myself up in Rotating Equipment all help and advice wayforward will be appreciated. This Forum rocks a great deal.

Thanks.

----------


## amoval

Hi, dear friends and colleagues!!!!
Can somebody help me again with API MPMS Chapter 4.9.4 and Chapter 4.9.3 ? Need them urgently!!!!!
Thanks a lot in advance!!!!

----------


## Mr Welder

> Hellooo Mr Welder,
> 
> Kindly upload the ASME 16.9 again because it has been deleted by 4shared. Also can somebody help me with API 617 and API 618? For pumps and compressors. I am trying to build myself up in Rotating Equipment all help and advice wayforward will be appreciated. This Forum rocks a great deal.
> 
> Thanks.




_ASME B16.9 did not post above!! ASME B.16.36 and yes!!
However, I see that you need to ASME B16.9 ... , Okay I'll help you, download the link below._


_ASME B16.9 Ed.2007_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

API ST 617 Ed.2002 (Seventh Edition)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

API ST 618 (Fourth Edition) Ed.1995

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_API-617 DRESSER-RAND D8R6S Datum Centrifugal Compressor_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_GS 134-5 Centrifugal Compressors to API 617 Ed.1992_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nmontoya

Could somebody upload following standard?:
API Specification 1581, 5th edition, Specifications and qualification procedures for aviation jet fuel filter/separators.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi, dear friends and colleagues!!!!
> Can somebody help me again with API MPMS Chapter 4.9.4 and Chapter 4.9.3 ? Need them urgently!!!!!
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!!



All I have is a draft of 4.9.3
API MPMS chapter 4.9.3 draft 26-July 2009.pdf	  0.252 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ARMOFI

I am looking for API RP 1162 Public Awareness (printable form). Can any one share it with me?.

----------


## Mr Welder

> I am looking for API RP 1162 Public Awareness (printable form). Can any one share it with me?.



*
API RP 1162 Ed.2003  (Public Awareness Programs for Pipeline Operators)*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ARMOFI

Mr. Welder,


Thanks a lot for the help.See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## simpanbuku

[REQUEST]
API RP 578 : *2nd Edition - March 2010* 
Material Verification Program for New and Existing Alloy Piping Systems

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 578 2nd Ed. Mar. 2010 - Material Verification Program for New and Existing Alloy Piping Systems.pdf	  0.435 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yuri47

Dear friends. Can anybody help and re-load again API STD 602 . Thanks in advance

----------


## Mr Welder

> Dear friends. Can anybody help and re-load again API STD 602 . Thanks in advance





_API ST 602 Ed.2005_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yuri47

Thanks very much for very fast help. Can You help with B16.34 for pressure/temperature ratings of this valves?

----------


## Nabilia

Post #5

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yuri47

> Post #5
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ASME B16.34-2009 http://ifile.it/lkhgazj"

Thanks very much Nabilia; but file is corrupted/ Maybe anybody can share this document. Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

Yuri47,
That link works fine... it is 18.89 mb, did you get all the download?

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## Yuri47

> API Risk Based Inspection (RBI)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Can You re-load this stds? Please

----------


## ngshah123

i need latest edition of API-610

pls help

----------


## kavita_00

> 1. Specification for Pipeline Valves (Gate, Ball, and Check Valves) equal to ISO 14313
>  API SPEC 6D 23rd Ed 2009.pdf 1.193 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



can some body please reload the above codes.
Thanks & RegardsSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

post removed

----------


## kavita_00

* Dear Welding Inspector. SCWI

Thanks a lot for your help. 

Regards*

----------


## karthiknew2008

API SPEC 16C / 16 E -- please upload

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 16E 1st Ed. 1990 - Design of Control systems for Drilling Well Control Equipment.pdf	2.201 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 16C 1st Ed. Jan. 1993 - Specification for Choke and Kill Systems.pdf	3.964 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 16C 2nd Ed. XXX 2010 Draft - Choke and Kill Systems - 16c-2nd-ed-ballot2.pdf	0.699 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Raingauge

Can someone please upload copies of API spec 7-1 and RP 5A5?

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 5A5 7th Ed. June 2005 - Field Inspection of New Casing, Tubing, and Plain-end Drill Pipe ...	   2.31 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5A5_Errata.pdf	   50.13 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 7-1 1st Ed. Mar. 2006 - Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements - ISO 10424-1;2004.pdf	1.651 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ginozky

please i need your help 

can you share API 11D1 please 

thank you

----------


## CARLOS1712

Hi, I am looking for API RP 1626 , Does anyone has could you share them? Many thanks.

carlosoliveros1967@hotmail.com
coliveros@odebrecht.com

----------


## ginozky

please dear friends  ineed your help i am looking for API 11D1 or ISO 14310 please 

thank you

----------


## ginozky

> 1.	Specification for Pipeline Valves (Gate, Ball, and Check Valves)  equal to ISO 14313
> API SPEC 6D 23rd Ed 2009.pdf 1.193 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




please sir

I am looking for api spec 11d1 or iso 14310 

because i am working in my final proyect at my university and i need these files

please help me 

thank you

----------


## ginozky

please sir

I am looking for api spec 11d1 or iso 14310

because i am working in my final proyect at my university and i need these files

please help me

thank you

----------


## wvesgar

Dear All,



I ma looking for API RP 2SIM. Does anyone could share it to me? I really appreciate it.


Many thanksSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## acier58

> please i need your help 
> 
> can you share API 11D1 please 
> 
> thank you







> please dear friends  ineed your help i am looking for API 11D1 or ISO 14310 please 
> 
> thank you







> please sir
> 
> I am looking for api spec 11d1 or iso 14310 
> 
> because i am working in my final proyect at my university and i need these files
> 
> please help me 
> 
> thank you







> please sir
> 
> I am looking for api spec 11d1 or iso 14310
> 
> because i am working in my final proyect at my university and i need these files
> 
> please help me
> 
> thank you




Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## ginozky

> Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Regards




thank you my friend acier58 regards dear friend

----------


## mantatz

hi sir

can you re-upload API 13?

Thanks!

----------


## 78500902

Hello friends, I am looking for these standards:

API SERIES 17 - SUBSEA PRODUCTION SYSTEM

Consist of :
API RP 17A 4th Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems equal to ISO 13628-1
API RP 17B 4th Ed 2008 - Recommended Practice for Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-11
API RP 17C 2nd Ed 2002 - Recommended Practice on TFL (Through Flowline) Systems equal to ISO 13628-3
API SPEC 17D 1st Ed 1992 - Specification for Subsea Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment
API SPEC 17E 3rd Ed 2003 - Specification for Subsea Production Control Umbilicals
API SPEC 17F 1st Ed 2003 - Specification for Subsea Production Control Systems equal to ISO 13628-6
API RP 17G 2nd Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Completion / Workover Riser Systems
API RP 17H 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROV) Interfaces on Subsea equal to ISO 13628-8
API RP 17I 1st Ed 1996 - Installation Guideline for Subsea Ambilicals
API SPEC 17J 2nd Ed 1999 - Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-2
API SPEC 17K 1st Ed 2001 - Specification for Bonded Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-10
API RP 17M 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practices on Remotely Operated Tool (ROT) Intervention Systems equal to ISO 13628-9
API RP 17N 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Subsea Production System Reliability and Technical Risk Management
API RP 17O 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Subsea High Integrity Pressure Protection Systems (HIPPS)

ISO 13628 consists of the following parts, under the general title Petroleum and natural gas industries 
Design and operation of subsea production systems:
? Part 1: General requirements and recommendations
? Part 2: Unbonded flexible pipe systems for subsea and marine applications
? Part 3: Through flowline (TFL) systems
? Part 4: Subsea wellhead and tree equipment
? Part 5: Subsea umbilicals
? Part 6: Subsea production control systems
? Part 7: Completion/workover riser systems
? Part 8: Remotely Operated Vehicle (ROV) interfaces on subsea production systems
? Part 9: Remotely Operated Tools (ROT) intervention systems
? Part 10: Bonded flexible pipe
? Part 11: Flexible pipe systems for subsea and marine applications

----------


## 78500902

Hello friends, I am looking for these standards:

API SERIES 17 - SUBSEA PRODUCTION SYSTEM

Consist of :
API RP 17A 4th Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems equal to ISO 13628-1
API RP 17B 4th Ed 2008 - Recommended Practice for Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-11
API RP 17C 2nd Ed 2002 - Recommended Practice on TFL (Through Flowline) Systems equal to ISO 13628-3
API SPEC 17D 1st Ed 1992 - Specification for Subsea Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment
API SPEC 17E 3rd Ed 2003 - Specification for Subsea Production Control Umbilicals
API SPEC 17F 1st Ed 2003 - Specification for Subsea Production Control Systems equal to ISO 13628-6
API RP 17G 2nd Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Completion / Workover Riser Systems
API RP 17H 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROV) Interfaces on Subsea equal to ISO 13628-8
API RP 17I 1st Ed 1996 - Installation Guideline for Subsea Ambilicals
API SPEC 17J 2nd Ed 1999 - Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-2
API SPEC 17K 1st Ed 2001 - Specification for Bonded Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-10
API RP 17M 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practices on Remotely Operated Tool (ROT) Intervention Systems equal to ISO 13628-9
API RP 17N 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Subsea Production System Reliability and Technical Risk Management
API RP 17O 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Subsea High Integrity Pressure Protection Systems (HIPPS)

ISO 13628 consists of the following parts, under the general title Petroleum and natural gas industries 
Design and operation of subsea production systems:
? Part 1: General requirements and recommendations
? Part 2: Unbonded flexible pipe systems for subsea and marine applications
? Part 3: Through flowline (TFL) systems
? Part 4: Subsea wellhead and tree equipment
? Part 5: Subsea umbilicals
? Part 6: Subsea production control systems
? Part 7: Completion/workover riser systems
? Part 8: Remotely Operated Vehicle (ROV) interfaces on subsea production systems
? Part 9: Remotely Operated Tools (ROT) intervention systems
? Part 10: Bonded flexible pipe
? Part 11: Flexible pipe systems for subsea and marine applications

Thank you for your help.

----------


## nmadhanagopal@yahoo.com

Can anyone help by posting API RP 688. Thank you.

----------


## kitipat

Dear Sir,
I am looking for API RP 15S since I found the one with dead link.
So would you please kindly assist upload a new one.

----------


## kitipat

....

----------


## cvz240159

I'm searching the standard ASME B16.36 - 2009 , can anyone help me? Thanks

----------


## bacobaco002

Hello, I am looking for  API RP 13B - Recommended Procedure for Field Testing Drilling Fluids, If anyone has them could you share them?   Thanks!

----------


## SOYeniran

I am looking for these as well.  Anybody?





> Hello friends, I am looking for these standards:
> 
> API SERIES 17 - SUBSEA PRODUCTION SYSTEM
> 
> Consist of :
> API RP 17A 4th Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems equal to ISO 13628-1
> API RP 17B 4th Ed 2008 - Recommended Practice for Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-11
> API RP 17C 2nd Ed 2002 - Recommended Practice on TFL (Through Flowline) Systems equal to ISO 13628-3
> API SPEC 17D 1st Ed 1992 - Specification for Subsea Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment
> ...

----------


## shfsart

Dear dir,



They are here:See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## gion_ro40

Please,load API 931.
Thanks.

----------


## huge1000

Please upload API std 520

----------


## rgerussia

Dear All!
May somebody help me to upload this series: Api series 17 - subsea production system
Have link in thsi site but it died.... :Frown: 

Thanks Alll!

----------


## shfsart

Dear rgerussia,

Please find the following API RP 17 Series :

ANSI／API 17A-2006.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI／API 17A 2006 ADD 1-2010.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI／API RP 17B-2008.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 17C-2002.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI／API RP 17G-2006.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI／API RP 17H-2004(R2009).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 17I-1996.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI／API RP 17M-2009.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 17N-2009.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 17O-2009.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 17Q-2010.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## rgerussia

Thank you shfsart . I am dlowing it and also send link to others for downloading !
 Have a nice day!

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## sarpedaniel88

I'm looking for API SPEC 11IW-2000(R2008) Recommended Practice for Independent Wellhead Equipment - First Edition.
Could anyone share it pls?

----------


## shfsart

Dear Sarpedaniel88
Please get this :
API SPEC 11-2000(R2008).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sarpedaniel88

Thanks user shfsart

----------


## sambun

All links may be die. Please zip them and re-upload. Thank you.





> Dear rgerussia,
> 
> Please find the following API RP 17 Series :
> 
> ANSI／API 17A-2006.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sambun

Dear shfsart. Link die ! Pls re-upload.





> Dear Sarpedaniel88
> Please get this :
> API SPEC 11-2000(R2008).pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

tanx

----------


## akash1988

Hello,

I write because I need the ANSI/API TR 11L - Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units), Fifth Edition
01-Jun-2008. If someone have it and upload I'm so gratefully.



ThanksSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## shfsart

Dear akash1988,
Hear is the API you requested.

----------


## akash1988

Oh man, 

Thank you very much, you can't imagine what I browse that. Thank you really really much.

----------


## afiqaziz86

Dear shfsart,

Could you please re-upload the links for API 17x, as most of the links are dead.  Or send me those API to afiq.aziz86@gmail.com

Your help is much appreciated.
Thanks

----------


## erwinj

Please share API RP 555 and API RP 554

----------


## eljaime

For all guys

Search the lists of pdf's showns
API 598 Valve Inspection and Testing 9th edition 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maxud21

I need rotary drilling series books..Does any one have those?

----------


## pana313

The next link is not working

ANSI/API RP 17H-2004(R2009).pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

can somebody helo te get this file. I would be thankfull whole life.

Thank you very much

----------


## cpchonburi

Looking for API 527 last ed. Thanks sir.

----------


## notachance

Dear Master shfsart and others. 
can you please upload API RP10B. Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## Octavio

Hi all, there hundreds of API codes...which one do you need?

----------


## adenlan

Hello everyone,

Could you please upload API 17L1 and API 17L2 ?

Thank you very much,

----------


## attar

Hi

I would like to request a copy of the following API Standards,

Spec 6DSS/ISO 14723:2009
Specification for Subsea Pipeline Valves



thanks a lot for sharing.See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Aaron Seah

Hi All, can i get a copy of API 6A 20th Edition? Thanks in advance.

----------


## centvt

I'm looking for API 17B, please upload it. Many thanks

----------


## shfsart

Dear centvt
Here is API RP 17B-2002.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shfsart

Dear Attar
Here is your requested API:

----------


## shfsart

Dear Aaron Seah

Here is your requested about :

ANSI API Spec 6A-2010-10.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI API Sped 6A Ed. 20 Errata 1-2011-01.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI API Sped 6A Ed. 20 ADD 1-2011-11.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI API Sped 6A Ed. 20 Errata 2-2011-11.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI API Sped 6A Ed. 20 ADD 2-2012-11.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI API Sped 6A Ed. 20 ADD 3-2013-03.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NORHIDAYAH SAIDON

Hye..

Anybody have API Spec 5L-2012?Please share..thanks.. :Cocksure:

----------


## rashidi1

hi
Anybody have API rp 688?Please share..thanks

----------


## jumbodumbo

NEED API 5L 45th EDITION PLEASE

----------


## Agios111

Could somebody share the ISO 13628-5 & ISO 13628-6 please?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## gtpol57

Only 13628 part 5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Agios111

Double thanks to gtpol57. Anybody for ISO 13628-6 ?

----------


## sambun

Thank you.




> Only 13628 part 5
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## sambun

Thank you.




> Only 13628 part 5
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## attar

> Dear Attar
> Here is your requested API:



Thanks for the standard, but how to save this file to my PC. Please advice.

regards.

----------


## michaelodonnell1

Hi,

Just wondering if you can provide a link to API RP13A & B as the link earlier on the tread doesn't appear to work.

Thank you!

----------


## ercalota

Hello,
Please, I need following standards:
- API 11B, API 11G
- AGMA 908-889 , AGMA 2001-D04, ANSI/AGMA 1012-G05 ,AGMA 1010-E95
- ASME B 29-100 ; ASME B 29.1; ASME B 29.3; ASME B 29.4
- AISI 1018, AISI 1045, AISI 4140, SAE 2; SAE 5 (ASTM  A449); ASTM A 354; SAE 7; GRADE BB; GRADE BC (materiale)


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!

----------


## ozapeng

Please i need API 17, full package subsea,

thanks







> Hello,
> Please, I need following standards:
> - API 11B, API 11G
> - AGMA 908-889 , AGMA 2001-D04, ANSI/AGMA 1012-G05 ,AGMA 1010-E95
> - ASME B 29-100 ; ASME B 29.1; ASME B 29.3; ASME B 29.4
> - AISI 1018, AISI 1045, AISI 4140, SAE 2; SAE 5 (ASTM  A449); ASTM A 354; SAE 7; GRADE BB; GRADE BC (materiale)
> 
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!

----------


## simpanbuku

Assalamualaikum,

Anyone having softcopy pdf version of API 577 Second Edition : 2013

Thank you

----------


## ronny_fernandes

> API RP 11ER, RP 11G, SPEC 11E, SPEC 11IW.rar 3.049 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Sirs,

I required the datasheet of ESP; even the datasheet given in API 11S4 can be sufficient and very helpful. Please reply.

Thank you


Ronny

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

please Upload them again
Link is dead

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

please upload them again




> Dear Aaron Seah
> 
> Here is your requested about :
> 
> ANSI API Spec 6A-2010-10.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krishnagopi

Hai Frnds
PLease upload API 673
Advance Thanks

----------


## krishnagopi

Hai Frnds
PLease upload API 673


Advance ThanksSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## rickas

Hi everyone!
I would really appreciate if someone send me the link of the API 13A Spec 18th Edition. I really need it.

Thanks!!!

----------


## oscar92

Please somebody have API RP 11L , if you have another design sucker rod pump design manual can you uploaded too? thank you

----------


## genius321

Hi Does anyone have a copy of the above spec that I could have at all?  Need it urgently... 

Thank you.

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Does anyone have the latest edition for API RP 1595 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals

Please share as we have urgent need for this standard.

Thanks.

----------


## jl.rodriguezm

Hello someone can help me with API MPMS??

Thanks

----------


## jl.rodriguezm

Hello someone can help me with API MPMS??

Thanks

----------


## funfax

Hi

I need for API 582 Welding Guidelines for the Chemical,oil and gas Industries.

Plases share , Thank a lot

top_funfax@hotmail.com

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi, Does anyone have a copy of the API RP 521 5 edition?

Regards,

GIon_ro40

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi, Does anyone have a copy of the API RP 521 5 edition?

Regards,

GIon_ro40

----------


## sivakmu

hi friends need API 11D1 ASAP for packer and bridge plugs...thanks

----------


## sivakmu

Thank you indeed for sharing API 11D1...

----------


## jimmytello

Please, someone have API Technical Data Book?

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## tonebolon

can someone please help me find a place to download api std 575 and 577 the latest version? taking my 653 exam and would greatly appreciate any help or direction that can be supplied. thanks

----------


## rickycit

Hi there...

could someone share API RP 577 Second Edition, it would be helpful

thanx a lot

----------


## chinttong

Anyone can share these? Greatly appreciated.

API Recommended Practice For Design Calculation For Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Convertional Unit) API RP 11L
API Bulletin- Sucker Pumping System Design BOOK, API Bull 11L3
API Catalog of Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards, API Bull 11L2

----------


## niel_ca

Hello,

I am looking for the CASTI Guidebook of API 570. If anybodyhave it, please share here or send to niel_ca@yahoo.ca

I have the materials for API 510. if anyone needs it, please request on the above email too.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Need API RP 5LT . Please help.

----------


## flasher_for_nokia

RP7G? new edition???

----------


## jop.morgan

Hello Folks!

Do any of you possess API RP 13B-1;2009 and the newest API 13B-2;2014 (fifth edition) and would like to share with it? I would be very grateful.

Best regards.

----------


## engineer79

attached

----------


## mimidstar

Gentlemen,

i am looking for the following API standards, could you please upload it if anyone have it:

4 RP 11AR 4th Ed 2000 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps
6 SPEC 11B 26th Ed 1998 Specification for Sucker Rods equal to ISO 10428
7 RP 11BR 9th Ed 2008 Recommended Practice for Care and Handling of Sucker Rods Eighth (ANSI STANDARD)
9 STD 11D3 Progressing Cavity Pump System for Artificial Lift Surface drive system equal to ISO 15136-2
17 BULL 11L3 1st Ed 1977 Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book

----------


## engineer79

1234

----------


## Marty Thompson

11br 2008

----------


## Marty Thompson

11d3 2008

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

11B 1998 in 2 parts

----------


## mimidstar

Gentlemen,

many thanks, i do appreciate your quick response.

----------


## mimidstar

Gentlemen,

many thanks, i do appreciate your quick response.

----------


## engineer79

anyone can share the published api rp 2eq?
(no draft versions please)

----------


## Bojan

Could anyone please upload it if anyone have it:

API Bulletin 11L2,Catalog of Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards,
API Bulletin 11L3, Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book
API Bulletin 11L4, Curves for Selecting Beam Pumping Units.

All earlier links are dead, so please if someone can share I will be grateful.

----------


## philby

Hi all,
Does anyone have API 621 2010 edition?
Cheers in advance.

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi All,

Can anybody share Api Rp 1007 Loading And Unloading

Thanks!!

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi All,

Can anybody share Api Rp 1007 Loading And Unloading

Thanks!!

----------


## philby

Has anyone got the latest version of API 6HT?

----------


## jackielaw

hI,  I AM LOOKING FOR API RP 11S1 TEARDOWN FOR ESP'S

----------


## philby

Here you are:

API  11S1 - R2013 3rd Edition - Recommended Practice for Electrical Submersible Pump Teardown Report

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jackielaw

thanks ....

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

6ht...

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty

----------


## philby

Can someone reupload API 6DSS -2010?
Cheers!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

6DSS 2009 with 2010 Errata2

----------


## philby

Thanks again Marty!!

----------


## alimojtabaei

hi everyone. I need API SPEC 10D R2010, Does anyone has it? please upload. thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go... 10D

----------


## angeljos

Thanks Marty, please ISO15112 "Energy Determination"

----------


## sambun

Thank Marty !

----------


## MBUNDS

I'm trying to find a copy of API 7L and 8B.  There are some older posts with links, but the links are dead. Thanks in advance!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Api rp 7l

----------


## Marty Thompson

Api rp 8b

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## MBUNDS

I can't thank you enough Marty!

----------


## sameerahmed

API RP688 please upload

----------


## sambun

> Api rp 8b



Thanks Marty !

----------


## c4275313

API Spec 17D Second Edition Please...

----------


## Marty Thompson

17D 2nd in 4 parts

----------


## Marty Thompson

17D erratas

----------


## c4275313

Thanks a lot Marty....

----------


## sameerahmed

Thank you so much

----------


## kanil

Pl share these

API 611-2014(08) , 
API 614-2008 ,
API 617-2014 ,
API 618-2007(09) , 
API 619 -2010 , 
API 677 -2010(06)

----------


## kanil

Pl share
 ANSI HI 14.6 -ed 2011

----------


## Marty Thompson

677 is here...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanil

At least Share these


API 614-2008 ,
API 617-2014 ,


API 619 -2010 ,
ANSI HI 14.6 -ed 2011See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

kanil, you keep asking for shares but unless I missed one, I have not seen you share anything.
Certainly you have access to items that others can use.
I'm not directing just to you, but too many here treat this as a candy store and are not contributing.
I do not have the HI 14.6, but here are the API's  
pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanil

Thanks Marty 

Marty whatever I have shared in the past ,Now they are all old stuffs

----------


## acier58

> kanil, you keep asking for shares but unless I missed one, I have not seen you share anything.
> Certainly you have access to items that others can use.
> I'm not directing just to you, but too many here treat this as a candy store and are not contributing.



Marty,

I agree with you.

----------


## sambun

> 677 is here...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Marty !

----------


## Marty Thompson

Someone here asked for 
API Specification 2MT1 2nd Ed. Sept. 2001 R2012 - Specification for Carbon Manganese Steel Plate with Improved Toughness for Offshore Structures
and
API Specification 2MT2 1st Ed. June 2002 R2015 - Rolled Shapes with Improved Notch Toughness

I have added or changed the reaffirmed to the covers...

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty. You're a legend!!!!!

----------


## lajpat

Can anyone please share the following iso standards
iso/tr 12489, iso 15663, iso 21457, iso/tr 10400, iso 10426-1-6, iso 11960

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Can anyone please share the following iso standards
> iso/tr 12489, iso 15663, iso 21457, iso/tr 10400, iso 10426-1-6, iso 11960



This is an API thread, not an ISO thread.

----------


## engineer79

the site is now password protected.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> the site is now password protected.



From day one, he was not cooperative in posting direct links, or trying to redirect our members to his site and never having what was promised. His blocking access was predictable and selfish. You have to be Iranian only to get access.

----------


## engineer79

well, i thought he was being helpful & i found quite a lot of other useful files on the website.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Yes, I found many useful items in his standards folder. I even considered sending him my ASTM files if he would host them. I don't see the requirement to be from an Iranian IP to connect like it was earlier.

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## philby

I agree. He did have some useful files there. No idea why he has decided to password lock it now, considering he did invite us there to take what we wanted.

----------


## Alanxene

Hi! I send it! Bye!

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hi! I send it! Bye!



??? What do you mean?  Explain

----------


## acier58

> Hi! I send it! Bye!







> ??? What do you mean?  Explain



Strange! For a first post!

----------


## Marty Thompson

It must of been his interpretation of the requirement to make a post to get access here.
The requirement should have been made more clear by requiring new members to share a valid useful file or useful post.

----------


## philby

Hi There,
Does anyone have API 17o, 17h, 17L1, 17L2?

----------


## lajpat

Could anyone please share the following standards.
API STD 6AV2
ISO/TR 10400:2007
ISO/PAS 12835:2013
ISO 16530-1
ISO 13679
ISO 13627-4
NACE RP0192

Thanks & Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

API only in this thread...

API Standard 6AV2 1st Mar. 2014 Installation, Maintenance, and Repair of Surface Safety Valves and Underwater Safety Valves Offshore

----------


## philby

You're a legend mate!!

----------


## philby

Here is NACE SP0192 - 2012

----------


## philby

Has anyone got:

API 932-A
API 934-B
API 934-D
API 938-A
API 939-A
API 939-B
API 939-D
API 939-E
API 942-A

Cheers

----------


## philby

Does anyone have API 5LW - 2009?

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 5LW 3rd Sept. 2009 Recommended Practice for Transportation of Line Pipe on Barges and Marine Vessels

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty

----------


## gkmeera

can some on provide ISO 28921 - 1& 2 

Thanks.

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Gent can you share the latest edition of the below?
Tks in advance 
mike
1.	API 5L2 1987 Internal Coating Line Pipe
2.	API 5L7 1988 Internal FBE of Line Pipe
3.	API 5LIP 1st Ed. [Pub Date] Draft - Specification for Induction Bends - ISO 15590-
4.	API 526 2009 Flanged Steel Pressure relief valve
5.	API 547 2005 General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 H
6.	API 579-1 2007 Fitness for service ASME_FFS-1_2007
7.	API 590 1985 Steel line blanks
8.	API 599 2002 Metal Plug Valves flanged Threaded and Welding Ends
9.	API 613 2003 Special Purpose Gear Units
10.	API 614 2008 with May 2008 Errata - Lubrication, Shaft-sealing and Oil-control Systems and Auxiliaries - 
11.	API 1157 1998 Hydrostatic Test Water Treatment and Disposal
12.	API 1160 2001 Managing-System-Integrity-for-Hazardous-Liquid-Pipelines
13.	API RP 500 2002 recommended practice for classification of locations for electrical installations of 
14.	API RP 500 Electrical recommende practice for classification of locations for electrical installations of petroleum 
15.	API RP 552 1994 Transmission Systems
16.	API RP 553 1998 Refinery Control Valves
17.	API RP 686 2009 Machinery Installation and installation design 2009
18.	API RP 1109 (1993 Marking Liquid Petroleum Pipeline Facilities
19.	API RP 1117 1996 Movement of In Service Pipelines

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Gent can you share the latest edition of the below?
Tks in advance 
mike
1.	API 5L2 1987 Internal Coating Line Pipe
2.	API 5L7 1988 Internal FBE of Line Pipe
3.	API 5LIP 1st Ed. [Pub Date] Draft - Specification for Induction Bends - ISO 15590-
4.	API 526 2009 Flanged Steel Pressure relief valve
5.	API 547 2005 General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 H
6.	API 579-1 2007 Fitness for service ASME_FFS-1_2007
7.	API 590 1985 Steel line blanks
8.	API 599 2002 Metal Plug Valves flanged Threaded and Welding Ends
9.	API 613 2003 Special Purpose Gear Units
10.	API 614 2008 with May 2008 Errata - Lubrication, Shaft-sealing and Oil-control Systems and Auxiliaries - 
11.	API 1157 1998 Hydrostatic Test Water Treatment and Disposal
12.	API 1160 2001 Managing-System-Integrity-for-Hazardous-Liquid-Pipelines
13.	API RP 500 2002 recommended practice for classification of locations for electrical installations of 
14.	API RP 500 Electrical recommende practice for classification of locations for electrical installations of petroleum 
15.	API RP 552 1994 Transmission Systems
16.	API RP 553 1998 Refinery Control Valves
17.	API RP 686 2009 Machinery Installation and installation design 2009
18.	API RP 1109 (1993 Marking Liquid Petroleum Pipeline Facilities
19.	API RP 1117 1996 Movement of In Service Pipelines

----------


## c4275313

Hi, can you share please API RP 5LW 2009 (R2015)?
Many thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

If you had the 2009, there are no changes, I have added the REAFFIRMED, MAY 2015 to my copy.  What happened to the ASTM access?

API RP 5LW 3rd Sept. 2009 R2015 Recommended Practice for Transportation of Line Pipe on Barges and Marine Vessels

----------


## gkmeera

Api rp 5l2 (r2007)

----------


## c4275313

Hi Marty, i don't know but i'm searching a new access everyday, when i have news you will know first  :Smile:

----------


## Mikepehli

Any feedback please?
m

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 941 8th Feb. 2016 Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks Marty

----------


## Estefania Negrete

Hi, I am looking for API 576 Inspection of Pressure Relieving Devices (2014 edition), Does anyone have it? Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 576 3rd Ed. 2009 is the latest per Techstreet, the 4th is still in committee 

API RP 576 4th Third ballot 2015
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gkmeera

> 677 is here...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

requesting pass word

----------


## Marty Thompson

That site originally invited all of us to download there and then shut the door, they have to give you the password.

API Standard 677 3rd Apr. 2006 R2010 General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Estefania Negrete

Thanks for your help, I would like to know if you have API 5L Specification for Line Pipe (2015) and if you do, could you please share it to me.
Thanks in advance.
Greetings,
Estefan*a Negrete

----------


## Marty Thompson

There is no 2015 API 5L, there is an errata April 2015 which is a correction to the 2012

API Specification 5L 45th Ed. Dec. 2012 Specification for Line Pipe
API Specification 5L 45th Errata1 April 2015

Link updated

----------


## Estefania Negrete

> There is no 2015 API 5L, there is an errata April 2015 which is a correction to the 2012
> 
> API Specification 5L 45th Ed. Dec. 2012 Specification for Line Pipe
> API Specification 5L 45th Errata1 April 2015



Can you please upload again this one: API Specification 5L 45th Errata1 April 2015.
because it doesn't work de link provided.
Thanks  in advance.

----------


## Estefania Negrete

> There is no 2015 API 5L, there is an errata April 2015 which is a correction to the 2012
> 
> API Specification 5L 45th Ed. Dec. 2012 Specification for Line Pipe
> API Specification 5L 45th Errata1 April 2015



Can you please upload again this one: API Specification 5L 45th Ed. Dec. 2012 Specification for Line Pipe
because it doesn't work the link provided.
Thanks  in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Really? it is a file attached to the page. 

You can go here and download it from techstreet for free.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Really? it is a file attached to the page. 

You can go here and download it from techstreet for free.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## phinojosar

Marty, sorry to bother but could u upload again API 5L? I am not able to download it on the atachment but I could the Errata, weird huh?

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

5L link updated

----------


## phinojosar

Thank you very much Marty!

----------


## amirmu

Hi
thank u for this post
Is there anything about acidizing standards for lab simulating?

----------


## Marty Thompson

API is the wrong place to look for laboratory except for some MPMS.  The only acid related is RP 751 Safe Operation of Hydrofluoric Acid Alkylation Units

----------


## Marty Thompson

This might help...
UOP - Introduction to Sulfuric Acid Alkylation Unit Process Design - Stratco 2001

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Please share last version of API RP 500

pack of standards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jagiring

Any one can share API RP 1FSC Recommended Practice for Facilities Systems Completion Planning and Execution ?
Thanks before ....

----------


## Alanxene

I have the API RP 1FSC, what is your email adress??

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Can you shared the standard API 2027 3rd edition; thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

carlucido, obviously you are just collecting. 
My 4shared folder is full, 15 GB, 
Many API files are shared on the GroupEgpet channel on Telegram

philby and I have over 37,000 files uploaded there.

----------


## carlucido

Ok Marty, understood

Regards

----------


## sameerahmed

Please upload API RP 1595 if any one have

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 1595 2nd Oct. 2012 Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals

----------


## sameerahmed

thank you so much (Y)

----------


## Yangsteven

Hi all, who can share the API 10serial and 13serials.
Thanks in advance

----------


## satria48

Many thanks Marty

----------


## mutrosa

Marty, thanks

----------


## andre_builes

Hello everybody. 
Who could share please the standard API RP 17H - Recommended Practice for Remotely Operated Vehicle (ROV) Interfaces on Subsea Production Systems?
Thanks a lot in advance!

----------


## sameerahmed

Required API 2512 Please upload

----------


## arirosyadi

hello marty, do you have 10D sixth edition reaffirmed 2015 ?
appreciate if you can share

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 10D 6th Mar. 2002 R2015 Specification for Bow-string Casing Centralizers - ISO 10427-1

----------


## arirosyadi

thanks a lot Marty

----------


## laurss

Hy guys!

Anyone have API RP 932-B.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 932-B 2nd Mar. 2012+E1-2014 Design, Materials, Fabrication, Operation, and Inspection Guidelines for Corrosion Control in Hydroprocessing Reactor Effluent Air Cooler (REAC) Systems.pdf

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Punketto

Api mpms 13.3 manual of petroleum measurement standards chapter 13.3 measurement uncertainty???

----------


## arirosyadi

hi..
anyone please share API Technical Report 18TR2 & 18TR1?
i need that.

----------


## Mechen

4 share show "The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only.", so could you sent to me (mechen002991@gamil.com), thank at advance

----------


## Mechen

I lost the opportunity to download，can you re-load or sent to me (mechen002991@gmail.com).

----------


## arirosyadi

hello* i need API 11D1 3rd Edition 2015.
appreciate if you can share.
thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 11D1 3rd Apr. 2015 Packers and Bridge Plugs - ISO 14310-2008

----------


## Mechen

This link was dead* please re-load or sent to my mail (mechen002991@gmail.com). Thank a lot.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Mechen* How can I know what "link" you are asking for? Also* have you been to the telegram site yet? most of the API's are on there.

----------


## romeo1412

Dear All *
I have seen API 572 and 574 2016 

Anyone can sharing 

Thank you

----------


## Mechen

I only said "API Risk Based Inspection (RBI)" 4 share fail to link. I don't know why you are so excited.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I may be a lot of things but I am not a mind reader. 
No where did you say ""API Risk Based Inspection (RBI)" and it still doesn't tell me which post you are looking for. 
You ask for a lot that are already posted on the telegram site. 
Again* have you looked there? 
If the file is larger than what is allowed to be posted directly here* it will be posted there.

----------


## Mechen

This forum members can be broadly divided into 3 categories: 
 1 demand* but do not share any information
 2 generous sharing of information* such as you
 3 demand but also to share information* to help people in need 


 I'm a member of (3)* so can you share "API Risk Based Inspection (RBI)" again.See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 580 3rd Feb. 2016 Risk-based Inspection

----------


## Mechen

Thanks for you

----------


## ericmartin

can someone give me API 7-1 Standards any edition please i need it

----------


## Marty Thompson

ANSI API Spec 7-1-2006 (2015)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

I need API RP 2N / 2T / 2X / 5A3 / 5A3 and 5C6* who can help me to get it.

----------


## Marty Thompson

As a gift for 2017* all available APIs are now shared on Telegram channel @egpet

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 2X 4th Apr. 2004 R2015 Recommended Practice for Ultrasonic and Magnetic Examination of Offshore Structural Fabrication and Guidelines for Qualification of Technicians

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 5A3 3rd Nov. 2009 with 2011 Errata - Recommended Practice on Thread Compounds for Casing* Tubing* Line Pipe* and Drill Stem Elements - ISO 13678-2010

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 5C6 2nd Mar. 2006 Welding Connections to Pipe

----------


## Mechen

Sir. Marty Thompson* very thank indeed.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank a lot.

----------


## Mechen

Dir. Marty Thompson :


 I need API STD 664* 671* 672* 676* 681* 689* 780* 1160 latest version* could you help me?See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## Marty Thompson

Yes* I can help.... every API that we have are posted on Telegram channel @egpet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

But* I can't understand how to joint Telegram channel @egpet.

----------


## Marty Thompson

The link is posted below for the GroupEgpet* the APIs are there also.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You have to download the telegram app and join on your *phone* first

----------


## Marty Thompson

You can try this


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mechen

Although I have installed the required software* but still download the required information* because I do not know how to register to  become a member?

----------


## Mechen

I need "API RP 17L2 RECOMMENDED PRACTICE FOR FLEXIBLE PIPE ANCILLARY EQUIPMENT"* please share. Thank at advance.

----------


## Mechen

Please share "API 17L2 Ed. 1 (2013) Recommended Practice For Flexible Pipe Ancillary Equipment". Thank at advance.

----------


## sahsa741

Dear Friends*

Could you please share lastest version of API 610?

----------


## Mechen

Could share API RP 5L2 2002(R2015)* 5L3 2014* 2216* 2218 and 2219. Thank at advance.

----------


## Mechen

> Yes* I can help.... every API that we have are posted on Telegram channel @egpet
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I miss understanding how to register become a member? Could you talk to me!

----------


## icehades

Hi* can you please share API MPMS 20.3 and 20.6 much much appreciate

----------


## proceso1965

Alanxene please send me the API RP 1FSC to vmgb1965@gmail.com
Thnak you


Best regardsSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## proceso1965

api rp 1fsc please* send me to vmgb1965@gmail.com
Thanks  :Saturn:

----------


## GambitX

Hi 

Does anyone have a copy of API 4602 : Minimization* Handling* Treatment and Disposal of Wastewater Products Terminal Wastewaters

Thanks in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need API 4602 latest edition
thank you in advance

----------


## Mechen

Please share API SPEC 16A 4th Edition 2017. Thank!

----------


## Petroller

Does anyone have the following API standards?
20.1 - Overview of Production Measurement and Allocation 
20.2 - Production Allocation Measurement Using Single Phase Devices

----------


## hongxlong

llllll

----------


## arun26

Hi All..

I need API Spec 19AC - Specification for Completion Accessories... 


Thanks....

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share book " Recent Insights in Petroleum Science and Engineering "
Thank you in advance

----------


## raul_a57

hi, I search API 674 ! thank!

----------


## servidor

> 17d erratas



serious so kind of able to share api rp 500 2012? Please and thank you

----------


## servidor

Serious so kind of able to share api rp 500 2012? Please and thank you

----------


## kanours78

Hi,
I search API TR 17TR5 and 17TR6.
It's possible to share it please?


thanksSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## fridhi.m

API RP 500 2012: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 674: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pchiavone

Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have API-653 FIFTH EDITION 2018 ADENUM 1? THANKS IN ADVANCE.

----------


## fridhi.m

I checked few requests, here what I can offer:

API RP 1FSC: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 4602: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 16A: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 20.1: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 19AC: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API RP 500: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 17TR5: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API 17TR6: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orbawy

> I checked few requests, here what I can offer:
> 
> API RP 1FSC: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Thanks a lot

----------


## vpsimbu86

Dear Gent can you share the latest edition of the below?
Tks in advance 
mike
1. API 5L2 1987 Internal Coating Line Pipe
2. API 5L7 1988 Internal FBE of Line Pipe
3. API 5LIP 1st Ed. [Pub Date] Draft - Specification for Induction Bends - ISO 15590-
4. API 526 2009 Flanged Steel Pressure relief valve
5. API 547 2005 General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 H
6. API 579-1 2007 Fitness for service ASME_FFS-1_2007
7. API 590 1985 Steel line blanks
8. API 599 2002 Metal Plug Valves flanged Threaded and Welding Ends
9. API 613 2003 Special Purpose Gear Units
10. API 614 2008 with May 2008 Errata - Lubrication, Shaft-sealing and Oil-control Systems and Auxiliaries - 
11. API 1157 1998 Hydrostatic Test Water Treatment and Disposal
12. API 1160 2001 Managing-System-Integrity-for-Hazardous-Liquid-Pipelines
13. API RP 500 2002 recommended practice for classification of locations for electrical installations of 
14. API RP 500 Electrical recommende practice for classification of locations for electrical installations of petroleum 
15. API RP 552 1994 Transmission Systems
16. API RP 553 1998 Refinery Control Valves
17. API RP 686 2009 Machinery Installation and installation design 2009
18. API RP 1109 (1993 Marking Liquid Petroleum Pipeline Facilities
19. API RP 1117 1996 Movement of In Service Pipelines

----------


## popov_al

> Dear Gent can you share the latest edition of the below?
> Tks in advance 
> mike
> 1. API 5L2 1987 Internal Coating Line Pipe
> 2. API 5L7 1988 Internal FBE of Line Pipe
> 3. API 5LIP 1st Ed. [Pub Date] Draft - Specification for Induction Bends - ISO 15590-
> 4. API 526 2009 Flanged Steel Pressure relief valve
> 5. API 547 2005 General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors - 250 H
> 6. API 579-1 2007 Fitness for service ASME_FFS-1_2007
> ...



All API RP and API Spec You (free) download (via t o r r e n t) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolstd1

Hi, can anyone share API RP 13 D ? Thank you, God bless

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> Hi, can anyone share API RP 13 D ? Thank you, God bless



 :Panda:

----------


## ariek

Thank you,

----------


## saud_82

good day for all, 
i am looking for API PETROLEUM MEASUREMENTS IF AVAILABLE WITH SOME ONE 

REGARDS
SAUD

----------


## verywary

Does anyone have API RP 1168 _second edition_? Thank you!

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Does anyone have API RP 1168 _second edition_? Thank you!



Here it is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## micaziv

Thanks  M Khalid khan

----------


## verywary

Thank you very much!

----------


## verywary

Does anyone have a copy of ASME B31Q-2018?

----------


## 02304550

thank you

----------


## racp12

Mr. frihi.m,
Could you please reupload files? All they have been deleted





> I checked few requests, here what I can offer:
> 
> API RP 1FSC: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Najason

Hello frens,

Would anyone be so kind to share API RP 17N?
Thank you

----------


## popov_al

> Hello frens,
> 
> Would anyone be so kind to share API RP 17N?
> Thank you



Hello!

this API RP 17N-2017 and API RP 17N-2017 add1-2018 you can free download (with all API RP & API Spec) via "to rr e nt" from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Amrhabib

could you please provide me with API RP 17 B, D & F

----------


## popov_al

> could you please provide me with API RP 17 B, D & F



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and free download API RP 17B-2014.pdf and ANSI API Spec 17D-2011 (2019).pdf

----------


## Amrhabib

could not find, would you help please

----------


## popov_al

> could not find, would you help please



write to e-mail

----------


## pjulio

Hi, could somebody help me in getting:
*RP 545* Recommended Practice for Lightning Protection of Aboveground Storage Tanks for Flammable or Combustible Liquids 1st Edition | October 2009
*TR 545-A* Verification of Lightning Protection Requirements for Above Ground Hydrocarbon Storage Tanks 1st Edition | October 2009

I have tryed all links published but none is working



Thank you in advanceSee More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## micaziv

Dear pjulio here is your files
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Thank you micaziv for sending API RP545, I really appreciate your support.

Still looking for TR 545-A Verification of Lightning Protection Requirements for Above Ground Hydrocarbon Storage Tanks 1st Edition | October 2009

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro,
you may get the TR 545-A Verification of Lightning Protection Requirements for Above Ground Hydrocarbon Storage Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Dear pjulio you have TR 545-A in the .7z file I sent to you in the post #398. It is API/EI Research Report 545-A First edition, October 2009.

----------


## pjulio

Once again, thank you for your help

----------


## gs153

Hi friends, please help me by uploading API RP 621 Reconditioning of Metallic Gate, Globe, and Check Valves (4th edition-2018) .

regards

----------


## gs153

Please upload API RP 932B-*2019, 3rd Edition* (Design, Materials, Fabrication, Operation, and Inspection Guidelines for Corrosion Control in Hydroprocessing Reactor Effluent Air Cooler (REAC) Systems)

----------


## jmseor

In this link you can find it:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Jose

----------


## gs153

many thanks JMSEOR. appreciate your quick response.

----------


## Faraz Khan

here,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gs153

many thanks Faraz. thanks for your help.

----------


## sdqk

Hi, could somebody help me in getting API RP 2A-WSD 22nd edition 2014?


Thank you.See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## MasterLD

Hi can somebody please upload API SPEC 19AC? THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## zubair267

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI API Spec 19AC-2016

----------


## zubair267

> Hi, could somebody help me in getting API RP 2A-WSD 22nd edition 2014?
> Thank you.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andi99

> here,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear faraz,
Could you please share it again
Thank you

----------


## nvquoc2210

Dear All, Could somebody please to share me API 2510 9th edition 2020?
All the best and thank you so much!

----------


## anupm137

Can anybody please share the below,
1) 	API STD 560-A1 Edition 5 Addendum 1 May 2021 to Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services
2) API RP	585	Pressure Equipment Integrity Incident Investigation	Edition 2	April 2021.
3) API std	600	Steel Gate Valves - Flanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets	Edition 14	2021
4) API Std	609	Butterfly Valves: Double-flanged, Lug- and Wafer-type, and Butt-welding Ends	Edition 9	2021
5) API Std	610	Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries	Edition 12	2021
6) API Std	613	Special Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services	Edition 6	2021
7) API Std	623	Steel Globe ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets	Edition2	2021

----------


## flourite

Hello, could somebody kindly share the latest version for API RP 752 and API RP 753? Thank you very much in advance!

----------


## Yong123

Compliments Team,
Kindly assist with the following  
API 978
ASTM C113-14 (2019)
ASTM C 133-97(2021)
ASTM C 181-11(2018)
ASTM C 704-15 
Many Thanks

----------


## gs153

Please share API RP 2207 Preparing Tank Bottom for Hot Work 7 ed (2017)

----------


## popov_al

> Please share API RP 2207 Preparing Tank Bottom for Hot Work 7 ed (2017)



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and free download

----------


## Salahaljasmi

i'm looking for IE 1560. pls guide

----------


## gs153

Please share API RP 621 (4th edition 2018). thanks

See More: American Petroleum Institute (API) Standards / RP - Request Here

----------


## jmseor

Here you are:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## karthiknew2008

Can Some one upload API 670 fifth edition need it urgently

----------


## Annshara

Hi can I please get a copy of API STD 11D3

----------


## s24adm

Does anyone have API 17G:2019 (Design and Manufacture of Subsea Well Intervention Equipment, Third Edition)? Not the RP. Thanks kindly.

----------


## hoangducbk

Hi everyone,

 I need API RP 14E    Recommended Practice  for Design and Installation of Offshore     Production Platform Piping Systems.

Please share with me. thanks all. 
hoangductran@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

> Hi everyone,
> 
>  I need API RP 14E    Recommended Practice  for Design and Installation of Offshore     Production Platform Piping Systems.
> 
> Please share with me. thanks all. 
> hoangductran@gmail.com



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------

